

Why Apple's Swift might be the new BASIC, and that's no small thing - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/why-apples-swift-might-be-the-new-basic-and-thats-no-small-thing-7000030186/

======
zwieback
Why mention BASIC in the title but not in the article? Also, how can Swift be
the new BASIC if it's Apple-only?

~~~
mstolpm
_Why mention BASIC in the title but not in the article?_

There are multiple references to BASIC in the article on page 2 and 3.

 _Also, how can Swift be the new BASIC if it 's Apple-only?_

Of course, being Apple-only may hurd widespread adoption, but judging from the
HN submissions on Swift right now, the language seems to attract a lot of
developers and might be a good fit for casual programmers less interested in a
"write once, run everywhere" model and more in just bringing an app to iOS.

~~~
zwieback
Ah, thanks. Didn't even see the buttons down there.

